# Memory 5K Run: 1st time.



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

I am not sure if this is the right place to post this.

Candice Berner Memorial 5K Run.

Candice was a friend of mine. A special education teacher on assignement in Alaska. She was attacked by 5 young wolves while jogging. It made National News in 2010 as this was a very, very unusual attack. I know she would have been safe with a dog.

I ran with Diva. First time for Diva to run a 5K. She did great, staying 99% of time on the paved trail with other runners. She amused everyone. There was another dog but on leash and in the back walking with owner. 
I was not sure of the "legality" of letting her without leash -as she is used to in desolated trails- BUT surprisingly she managed well and focused on run only. 
I know many people in these forums might think I am a very irresponsible dog owner. Yes, you are probably correct, I am.

FYI Diva 5Km time was 26 min. We started in the back of the pack and made our way thru. She did great.


----------

